# how long to wait to breed again



## smalltimer (Mar 16, 2011)

well as the tittle says i was wondering how long do people wait before they breed there does after she gives birth 
cheers


----------



## rabbitman (Mar 16, 2011)

I wait at least a month until I breed them again. Some people breed them the day they have their kits, lots of people tell me thats when their most fertile. Rabbits in the wild breed like crazy. So it is up to you, I would wait at least a week.


----------



## Lorelai (Mar 16, 2011)

We bred one of our does immediately after she gave birth once, and decided that it was too hard on her - she looked haggard after that second litter. So, we have our does on a rotation. We have four currently, and starting on the 1st of each month, we breed one, then wait fifteen days, breed another, and so on. Our senior does, aka the reliable ones, are 1st and 4th, and the junior does are in the middle. This way, each doe gets ample time with her litter, and after weaning them, they also have time to put on some weight, grow some hair back, etc., before popping out their next litter. We don't have the need, or for that matter, the space, to push our does as hard as we could, so we don't. They seem perfectly receptive to breeding after their litters are 4+ weeks old. Also, I think the does will produce for us longer using this method. Hope this helps!


----------



## smalltimer (Mar 17, 2011)

ok thanks a great help my kits are 5+ weeks old i was going to seperate and breed at 7 weeks so is this to long and should i seperate them earlyer


----------



## hoodat (Mar 17, 2011)

You can seperate as young as 4 weeks or soon after the doe weans them but it seems to me they eat better when left with mama till 10 weeks or so. Check her teats to look for signs of nursing. If you seperate them while she's still nursing it could cause mastitis. How often to breed depends on what you want. If you are out for maximum production breed right away but the does won't "burn out" as fast if you give them time to regain their weight before breeding. A doe that's too thin often has small or runty litters.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 17, 2011)

I like to rebreed at 4 weeks for meat rabbits.

Then wean kits at 6 weeks. Doe gets 2 weeks alone to recover for the next litter.

If they throw a litter and all kits are dead, breed again asap.

Birthing is not as tough on females as producing milk for the litters.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------

